# ISP3: Firewall aktiviert: Jetzt geht nix mehr :(



## Laubie (31. März 2009)

Hi,
hab grad, in einem Anfall von Sicherheitszwang, die Firewall in ISP3 aktiviert,
so wie sie vorkonfiguriert ist...

Tja, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr an den Server.
Es geht nix rein und nix raus.

Ne idee? Ich hab nen RPS bei Ovh.de, befürchte fast, dass ich den Port für die Festplatte mit gesperrt habe :-( *dau*
kann das sein?

Ich habe einen "Rescue-Modus" mit dem ich per SSH wieder an den Inhalt der Festplatte komme. 
Kann ich damit die Firewall ausschalten?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2009)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Hi,
> hab grad, in einem Anfall von Sicherheitszwang, die Firewall in ISP3 aktiviert,
> so wie sie vorkonfiguriert ist...
> 
> ...


Also Freigabe des Port 3260 sollte da schon weiterhelfen ....zumindest bei den ISCSI Platten.
check einfach mal dein Netzwerk mit netstat 
da sollte sowas in der Art rauskommen-.>

```
ISCSI: iscsiXY.rps.ovh.net:3260
```
Die IPTABLES Einstellungen von ISPconfig kannst du bestimmt im Rescue entfernen.  Da ich damit aber selber noch nicht gespielt hab weiß ich nicht wo ispconf die Rules speichert.


----------



## Laubie (31. März 2009)

Man.. das war ein Schreck.
Aber irgendein netter Herr in Ruboux hat meinen Server Hardresettet.

Geht jetz komischerweise mit eingeschalteter Firewall wieder...

Evtl hatte sich auch nur kurz das Netzwerk gehängt...

Naja. Hauptsache läuft.

netstat werde ich trotzdem ausführen.

Danke
Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2009)

Jop, was auch interessant ist zum scann
aptitude install nmap und dann 
nmap -p 1-65535 localhost für alle tcp ports
nmap -sU -p 1-65535 localhost für alle udp Ports

da haste relativ leicht ne übersicht wo bei dir überall was lauscht.. bzw nicht lauscht 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (31. März 2009)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Also Freigabe des Port 3260 sollte da schon weiterhelfen ....zumindest bei den ISCSI Platten.
> check einfach mal dein Netzwerk mit netstat
> da sollte sowas in der Art rauskommen-.>
> 
> ...


Hab die Zeile gefunden:

```
tcp        0      0 rpsXXXX.ovh.net:33862   iscsi42.rps.ovh.ne:3260 VERBUNDEN
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2009)

Dann passt es ja Port 3260 noch freigeben.


----------



## Laubie (31. März 2009)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Jop, was auch interessant ist zum scann
> aptitude install nmap und dann
> nmap -p 1-65535 localhost für alle tcp ports
> nmap -sU -p 1-65535 localhost für alle udp Ports
> ...


Habs mal gemacht, was liegt denn auf den 3 unknown ports?

```
Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-03-31 21:40 CEST
Interesting ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1):
Not shown: 65517 closed ports
PORT      STATE SERVICE
21/tcp    open  ftp
22/tcp    open  ssh
25/tcp    open  smtp
53/tcp    open  domain
80/tcp    open  http
110/tcp   open  pop3
111/tcp   open  rpcbind
143/tcp   open  imap
443/tcp   open  https
783/tcp   open  spamassassin
830/tcp   open  unknown
953/tcp   open  rndc
993/tcp   open  imaps
995/tcp   open  pop3s
3306/tcp  open  mysql
8080/tcp  open  http-proxy
10024/tcp open  unknown
10025/tcp open  unknown
```
UDP:

```
Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-03-31 21:41 CEST
Interesting ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1):
Not shown: 65532 closed ports
PORT    STATE         SERVICE
53/udp  open|filtered domain
111/udp open|filtered rpcbind
123/udp open|filtered ntp
```
Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Auf 10024 und 10025 liegt amavisd, aber nur an localhost. Wenn Du einen "echten" Portscan machen willst dann musst Du nmap auf einem anderen Rechner ausführen und nicht auf dem Server.


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

ok, werde auf meinem "Heim-Test-Server" auch  mal installieren und von da aus den Test machen.


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

So, hab mal den TCP-Check durchlaufen lassen, sieht ganz gut aus:

Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-03-31 21:40 CEST
Interesting ports on mein Server:
Not shown: 65517 closed ports
PORT      STATE SERVICE
25/tcp    open  smtp
110/tcp   open  pop3
111/tcp   open  rpcbind
143/tcp   open  imap
993/tcp   open  imaps
995/tcp   open  pop3s
3306/tcp  open  mysql
8080/tcp  open  http-proxy

was mich ja schon irritiert, ist, das 80, 21, 22 scheinbar nicht offen sind...
Mein Server hat aber 2 IPs ich werd die andere auch gleich noch mal testen.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

Lustig...
auf der 2ten IP ist tatsächlich nur port 80 offen...
jetzt bin ich aber platt...
Kann das sein, dass das am Provider liegt? Also, dass mein Arcor mir die anderen ports zu scannen nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Wenn Du wissen willst welcher Dienst auf welchen Interfaces lauscht dann nimm besser diesen Befehl (muss lokal auf dem server ausgeführt werden):

netstat -tap


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

ok... probier ich die tage mal. Danke


----------

